# The Found Lost Pets Log



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Since I seem to be finding lost pets lately, I thought I would make a journal about it. Maybe I'm just weird... i dunno. :dunno: LOL

Okay so this first one is kind of a long story... In early June, a pretty grey cat showed up at my house. He was extremely friendly! I took a picture of him & posted it on craigslist. In the ad, I explained that I couldn't take him in my home and that he was still roaming free. So about a week later, someone emails me a picture of a cat that looked exactly like him. But these people live 2 HOURS away from me! So they drove down and called for him for a few hours, and left because it got dark. Then on Friday, July 13th, I walked outside and one of the stray cats meowed at me wanting food. I went and got her a handful of food in the garage and all of a sudden the grey cat comes out of under my dad's car meowing as well. I was like OMFGWTF come here kitty. xD I got a cat carrier and put him in it. I called the people and let them know I got the cat. They asked if I could send a video so they could hear his meow (apparently their cat has a distinct meow). I sent it and they didn't think it was their cat because the meow was different. The next day they told me they would come see if it was their cat, and if it wasn't, they would give this cat a home anyways. So on Monday, July 16th, they drove down and gave him a home. Although this wasn't technically their cat, a cat went to a loving home. (haha he was giving me the grumpy face in the picture)









And today (July 24th) this miniature poodle showed up at our house. I grabbed my dog's leash and hooked it onto the poodle's harness. The dog had a 24 pet watch tag on. The tag gave a 1 800 number and an ID number. I called the number and gave the operator the ID. Then the operator kept me on hold while calling the owner. Then connected me to the owner. So basically it is a way to find your dog without giving our your phone number. The woman told me that she was visiting her son who lives a few streets from me. She had went to the store and her son must have accidenally let her dog out. She was so happy and emotional, she said he was her "life line" 'Daww. 









SO.. yeah. xD I've found a few other dogs before, but don't have pictures. Since they seem to love coming to me I guess I will update when another shows up. LOL.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL. that dog is cute as heck!

cat also :3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

KevinPham123 said:


> LOL. that dog is cute as heck!
> 
> cat also :3


Haha... I asked my mom if we could keep the cat if for any reason those people didn't take him... But she said no. Cos I already have2 cat's and 2 medium sized dogs :/


----------

